

Silicon Valley Cloud Club Report (Part 1) - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/07/salabs-october-san-francisco-cloud-club-report-part-1/

======
jf781
This is a good post going in depth to provide value. Keep this series going
please!!!

~~~
rizzn
There are a few more parts due to come out in the next few days. The turnout
and attention to the event was surprisingly high given the minimal amount of
promotion that was done and the fact that this was the _first month_ for it.

------
rizzn
James Watters and Replicate CEO Rich Miller took notes and questions at the
first Silicon Valley Cloud Club. This is part one of the discussion.

